

Comcast Ditching 250GB Data Caps, Exploring New Options - pwg
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2404557,00.asp

======
codgercoder
as a founder of a defunct ISP (est 1991), I sure wish we could have charged by
the bit, instead of connection speed. And it does seem to me that if Internet
service is sold by the bit it is a communications service, not a computational
service (those have legal meanings and ramifications).

